# IHS issue applying at the same time with dependant



## jeronimosaez (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello,
I'm applying online for a UK Tier 2 General worker visa and I'm a little stuck right now at the IHS payment step.
I'm sponsored by an A-Rated sponsor, and my wife will come with me as a dependant.
So I made 2 applications, one for me and one for my wife, we want to apply at the same time.

The thing is:
1. My IHS page says "You don't have any dependants" and has a button to accept that it is correct. I don't want to click it because it is not correct.
2. My wife's IHS page says "Are you applying to join or remain with a person already in the UK?" as the only option, and if selected it asks for "Do you have their IHS reference number?" (which I assume I'll have if I pay for my IHS in my form) but also asks for "Enter their visa expiry date" and this I don't have right now since I'm applying with her.

How should I proceed?
As it is now it seems like I can only pay for my IHS, but I also need to pay for hers too.

Thanks for the help! (I saw a similar thread but didn't answered this)


----------

